# Bolens 3 PT Hitch parts



## My1stBolens (Nov 12, 2010)

Looking for the RH & LH Link Arm Assembly for the cat. 0 3 pt hitch. Any one have one or know where I can find 'em. Thanks. edro:


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

Check with Sam's Bolens. Sam has made a reproduction of the Bolens Cat. 0 3-pt for the Large Frames. I don't know if he sells individual parts or not, or what the pricing is. I do know that they are functionally the same as OEM, but may not be cosmetically exact.


----------



## My1stBolens (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the referral LPBOLENS. Called him yesterday and I think he may have the oarts I'm looking for. Have a great Thanksgiving.edro:


----------

